# Neuer AVR ~300-400€ /+ kleine Lautsprecherberatung



## AeroX (13. Oktober 2013)

*Neuer AVR ~300-400€ /+ kleine Lautsprecherberatung*

Moin moin, wollte mir in Zukunft ein schöne Surround System zusammenstellen.

Da ich nicht so viel Geld derzeit habe für einen komplett kauf werde ich die teile nach und nach kaufen.

Angefangen werden soll mit einem AVR. Dieser soll die Boxen von einem edifier s550 erstmal beschallen. Die (5 Boxen, kein sub) hab ich noch über und funktionieren noch. 

Danach sollen folgende Lautsprecher dran gehangen werden:
2 Frontlautsprecher: Heco Metas XT 701
2 Rücklautpsprecher: Dali Zensor 1 Regallautsprecher
Center: Heco Metas XT Center 31
Subwoofer: ????

Mein Zimmer ist 30m² groß, 10m lang, 3m breit und 2,50 oder so hoch 

Da wäre es schön ob die lautsprecher so insgesamt zusammenspielen oder ob es da besseres fürs Geld gibt.

NUN ZUM AVR:
-Preislich habe ich mir was für 300-400€ vorgestellt
-Surround Sound
-LAN Anschluss für Internet Radio
-Anschlussgeräte sind: PC, DVD/Blue Ray player) 
-Es wird Musik damit gehört (deswegen Standlautsprecher) und Filme bzw. Fernseh 
-Musik 60% HipHop, 40% Elektro,House etc.
-USB Anschluss für iPod

Ich habe mir den hier rausgesucht: 
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00790L8AU/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&psc=1&s=home-theater

Der gefällt mir vom optischen sowie von den Anschlüsse und technischen gut. 
Ist der was?


Zudem wäre später schön, wenn das AVR Thema abgehackt ist, wenn man mir eine vernünftigen Subwoofer vorstellt.
Ich hab mich schon in einigen Hifi-foren durchgelesen und da noch kein passenden gefunden. Ich hätte nämlich gern einen sub wo der teller unten drunter oder zumindest verdeckt ist. Ich mag das nicht wenn man da auf den Teller gucken kann (ja das ist bei den stand-LS so aber da störts mich nicht so. 

Danke schonmal. 


edit: die lautsprecher werden noch probegehört aber ich denke das ich da nicht so wählerisch sein werde.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (13. Oktober 2013)

So teuer wie der onkyo muss es gar nicht sein: http://geizhals.de/pioneer-vsx-527-schwarz-a770504.html

Hat alle funktionen, die du beschrieben hast


----------



## AeroX (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neuer AVR ~300-400€ /+ kleine Lautsprecherberatung*

Der sieht nicht schlecht aus, da hast du recht. Und einen hunderter weniger ist nicht verkehrt. 

Leistungstechnisch nehmen die sich nichts oder?
Habe mal gelesen das so im Preisbereich 200-400€  leistungstechnisch keine großen unterschiede sind, außer der ausstattung und anschlüssen?

danke 

gruß


----------



## der pc-nutzer (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neuer AVR ~300-400€ /+ kleine Lautsprecherberatung*

der onkyo hat mehr ausstattung, aber 100€ wäre mir die persönlich nicht wert


----------



## AeroX (13. Oktober 2013)

Okay danke. Der würde dann Schonmal in die engere Auswahl kommen. 
Hast du Villt noch einen Vorschlag für einen sub? 
Woanders hat mal mir den klipsch sw 110 vorgeschlagen. Der würde auch bis 400€ ins Budget passen. 
Und bei den ls was zu meckern? Habe auch gelesen das mal die ls außer den sub von einem Hersteller nehmen sollte. Deswegen würde ich die Regallautsprecher der heco Meta Serie für die Hinteren ls nehmen.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neuer AVR ~300-400€ /+ kleine Lautsprecherberatung*

ist nicht mein spezialgebiet, aber du könntest mal in nen mm/saturn/sonstigen audioladen gehen und dort probehören, zum beispiel auch mit diesem modell: MAGNAT Monitor Sub 301 A Schwarz Subwoofer online kaufen bei Media Markt

bei den anderen ls wäre dieses set von quadral interessant: quadral Quintas 5000 5.0 System (versch. Farben) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## rumor (13. Oktober 2013)

Also gerade beim Sub lohnt sich Eigenbau enorm.

Da bekommste brutale Leistung fürs Geld.

Bei den LS hat sich bei mir bewährt auf identische Bestückung zu achten, denn mir fällt sehr deutlich auf wenn im Center was anderes verbaut ist als in den Front boxen. Aber das muss jeder selbst wissen.

Gruss


----------



## AeroX (13. Oktober 2013)

Okay danke trotzdem. Dann warte ich nochmal auf andere nette Leute die mir Villt helfen könnten


----------



## soth (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neuer AVR ~300-400€ /+ kleine Lautsprecherberatung*

Der Klipsch SW110 ist nicht schlecht, aber auch nichts wirkich Besonderes, ich würde da an deiner Stelle eher Richtung Variosub + Detonation 150 schielen.
Bei den Lautsprechern solltest du vorher unbedingt Probe hören und je nach Sitzposition und Aufstellung komplett auf Standlautsprecher verzichten.


----------



## wobix (14. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, Ich betreibe im moment die komplette Heco Victa 1er serie (701, 301, 101, 251? SUB) mit dem Onkyo 616 

was den Onkyo angeht musst du wissen ob du die möglichkeit haben willst Nachzurüsten (Stichwort: 7.2, 2x HDMI out (fernseher + Beamer) 30W pro Kanal mehr, 150W max output mehr (auf den vorgeschlagenen avr bezogen)  f

ür 360€ ist das eigentlich ein akzeptabler Preis wenn ich mir überlegen dass ich vor einem Jahr 430€ dafür bezahlt habe  

Ich kann nur sagen dass ich echt zufrieden mit dem Gesamtpaket bin. 
(Bis ich alles so konfiguriert habe wie es jetzt ist, sind Monate vergangen weil ich ständig am optimieren bin. Dafür fragt mich meine Freundin auch regelmäßig ob das Gewitter jetzt draussen oder im Film war  und hüpft mir bei Granateinschlägen fast auf den Schoß weil es sich anfühlt als würden sie IN der Couch explodieren  

Wie auch immer du dich entscheidest: es muss ordentlich Rummsen *  

ps: *nicht scheppern  
pps: alle Lautsprecher haben eine Stoffabdeckung und man sieht nichts von der Membrane (zwecks Sub)  

mfg Jan


----------



## AeroX (14. Oktober 2013)

@soth: der sitzabstand beträgt ca. 3,00-3,50m. Ich denke das Standlausprecher besser zu meinen Bedürfnissen Passen oder nicht?!  Lautsprecher wollte ich definitiv noch probehören.   @jan: danke. Kann der Onkyo den normalen tv Sound in 5.1 codieren? (Nennt man das codieren?)   MfG

Edit: soth: ich hab den sub nicht gefunden hast du mal einen passenden Link für mich?


----------



## soth (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neuer AVR ~300-400€ /+ kleine Lautsprecherberatung*

Ich persönlich würde erst ab ~3,5m überhaupt über Standlautsprecher nachdenken...
~1m von der Wand weg und ~2,5m zur Hörposition, mehr ist da in vielen Fällen besser.

Was meinst du mit besser zu deinen Anforderungen passen?
Seit wann kann man mit Kompaktlautsprechern Musik nicht hochqualitativ genießen?


----------



## PadMoloy (14. Oktober 2013)

Onkyo ist nicht zu empfehlen da sie gerne Bauteile an sehr warmen Stellen einbauen damit sie ca nach 3 Jahren ihren Geist aufgeben. Meistens sind es die Kondensatoren auf der HDMI Platine  nehme lieber einen Yamaha , Marantz oder Denon kostet zwar etwas mehr aber dafür hast du Qualität.


----------



## AeroX (14. Oktober 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde erst ab ~3,5m überhaupt über Standlautsprecher nachdenken... ~1m von der Wand weg und ~2,5m zur Hörposition, mehr ist da in vielen Fällen besser.  Was meinst du mit besser zu deinen Anforderungen passen? Seit wann kann man mit Kompaktlautsprechern Musik nicht hochqualitativ genießen?


  Naja wie gesagt: hab gelesen das Standlautsprecher besser bei Musik sind wegen den Tiefen. Deswegen meinte ich das es Villt besser passen würde.     Zudem möchte ich vorne ungern 
kompakte.    

@ padmoloy:    Danke, werd mich wegen der Hitzigkeit nochmal erkundigen.


----------



## PadMoloy (14. Oktober 2013)

Ein sub macht ca 15-120 Hz und je nach Qualität der ls 30-50000 Hz


----------



## 14Hannes88 (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neuer AVR ~300-400€ /+ kleine Lautsprecherberatung*



soth schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde erst ab ~3,5m überhaupt über Standlautsprecher nachdenken...
> ~1m von der Wand weg und ~2,5m zur Hörposition, mehr ist da in vielen Fällen besser.
> 
> Was meinst du mit besser zu deinen Anforderungen passen?
> Seit wann kann man mit Kompaktlautsprechern Musik nicht hochqualitativ genießen?



ich bin eigentlich auch der meinung das Standlautsprecher doch eigentlich besseren Sound auswerfen sollten... oder irre ich? Den eigentlich haben diese doch viel größeres Volumen und können somit besser schwingen oder nicht


----------



## Zappaesk (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neuer AVR ~300-400€ /+ kleine Lautsprecherberatung*

Was es hier schon wieder zu lesen gibt  

Die von PadMoloy angegebenen Frequenzbereiche sind völlig und absolut willkürlich gewählt und dürften (zumindest wenn man Grenzfrequenzen bzw. -3dB Punkte als Beurteilung heranzieht) nur in wenigen Einzelfällen mit realen Messungen übereinstimmen - beim Sub nicht mal dann...

Standlautsprecher sind weder besser oder schlechter als Kompakte - da hat soth absolut recht. Es hängt mehr vom Einsatzzweck und von den räumlichen Gegebenheiten ab. D.h. kleine Hörabstände - kleine Box (oder zumindest Boxen mit eng beieinanderliegenden Chassis). Wenn eh ein Sub verwendet warden soll, dann bringt der u.U. vorhandene tiefere Bass bei ner Standbox relative wenig, weil der Bass ja über den Sub wiedergegeben warden kann.

Große Lautsprecher sind vor allem dann wichtig, wenn man tiefen Bass + hohe Pegel haben will. Wenn nur eines der beiden Dinge verlangt werden ist ein kleinerer Lautsprecher allermeistens ausreichend und in manchen Dingen kann der sogar überlegen sein.

Die von wobix gebrachten Leistungsvergleiche sind im Übrigen völlig ohne Belang. Wegen 30W mehr wird eine Anlage praktiscvh gar nicht lauter. In Realität wären 20-30W für die allermeisten Anwendungen und Boxen ausreichend. Insofern ist die Leistung der AVRs nicht wirklich interessant. Viel wichtiger als die Leistung sind die Lautsprecher. Die bestimmen normalerweise nämlich wie laut eine Anlage wird und nur in wenigen Fällen der Verstärker - dann klingts aber meist schon wirklich sch...e!

Mich würde aber interessieren wie du bei deiner Aufzählung der Boxen auf solch eine (wirre) Kombination von unterschiedlichen Boxen kommst? Wäre es nicht einfacher 5 Boxen eines Herstellers zu nehmen und dann optisch und (wichtiger) klanglich homogen dazustehen? 

Mein Tipp wäre aber ohnehin Selbstbau mindestens des Subs oder gleich des ganzen Sets. Damit bist du P/L mäßig wesentlich (!) besser unterwegs als bei fertigen Lösungen und kannst zudem individuell auf dein Wohnambiente Rücksicht nehmen.

Btw. Bei so einem extremen Raum wie dem deinen ist das Hören "quer" also in der 3m Richtung das mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit Beste. In der Lange wirds wohl zu Extrem. Standboxen sind dann allerdings schonmal ausgeschlossen, weil die Entfernung zu klein ist!


----------



## AeroX (14. Oktober 2013)

Ja ich habe ja nie gesagt das Kompaktlautsprecher schlechter sind als die Standlautsprecher    Also das mit dem quer hören hab ich nicht gerafft  Mein Tv hängt an der hinteren 3m Wand. Gegenüber davon die meine Tür. Die Stand-LS würden auch an dieser 3m Wand stehen..    

 Wie ich auf die boxen komme? Ich habe mich im hifi-forum.de eingelesen dort wurden für einsteiger - mittelklasse in meiner preisklasse diese Heco Meta serie vorgeschlagen.   Die von mir auf dem Startpost geschrieben Rear LS standen dort auch. Dementsprechend habe nach meinem Gefühl geschmischt. Aber dort hab ich dann auch gelesen das man die LS von einem hersteller nimmt. Das habe ich gelernt  Deswegen hab ich somit die Rear LS von der Meta Serie von Heco ins visier genommen. Wie gesagt die sollen noch Probe gehört werden und bis ich mir die LS kaufe, wird es wohl noch eine Weile dauern, da wie ich geschrieben habe dass ich nicht alles zsm kaufen werde.  

Kann man mir Villt mal einen guten Bausatz für einen leistungsstarken subwoofer verlinken? 
Ich möchte mir mal ausrechnen wo ich da mit Material etc rauskomme. 

Spricht was dagegen das Gehäuse des sub's aus Naturstein zu erstellen?


----------



## wobix (15. Oktober 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Die von wobix gebrachten Leistungsvergleiche sind im Übrigen völlig ohne Belang. Wegen 30W mehr wird eine Anlage praktiscvh gar nicht lauter. In Realität wären 20-30W für die allermeisten Anwendungen und Boxen ausreichend. Insofern ist die Leistung der AVRs nicht wirklich interessant. Viel wichtiger als die Leistung sind die Lautsprecher. Die bestimmen normalerweise nämlich wie laut eine Anlage wird und nur in wenigen Fällen der Verstärker - dann klingts aber meist schon wirklich sch...e!



Absolut richtig, hier ging es nur um den Vergleich und die Vollständigkeit.
Aber Leistung des AVRs erhöht sich meist mit der Ausstattung/ Preisklasse von ganz alleine 

mfg Jan


----------



## Superwip (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neuer AVR ~300-400€ /+ kleine Lautsprecherberatung*

Beim AVR muss man gegebenenfalls auch darauf achten das man das HDMI Videosignal durchschleifen kann ohne das es durch den Bildprozessor des AVR (wenn es einen gibt) behandelt wird da es dadurch zu Lags kommen kann.



> Spricht was dagegen das Gehäuse des sub's aus Naturstein zu erstellen?


 
Na ja Stein ist schwerer zu bearbeiten und teurer.


----------



## AeroX (15. Oktober 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Beim AVR muss man gegebenenfalls auch darauf achten das man das HDMI Videosignal durchschleifen kann ohne das es durch den Bildprozessor des AVR (wenn es einen gibt) behandelt wird da es dadurch zu Lags kommen kann.  Na ja Stein ist schwerer zu bearbeiten und teurer.


    Danke da werd ich nochmal nachlesen müssen.  

   Naja bearbeiten ist kein Thema bin zufällig steinmetz, deswegen kann ich damit ganz gut umgehen    Und holz ist überhaupt gar nicht mein Ding, da versaue ich beim Bau mehr als alles andere.   

Aber erstmal Brauch ich ja einen Bausatz um mir zu errechnen wie ich Dann preislich gegenüber eines fertig subs rauskomme.   MfG


----------



## rumor (15. Oktober 2013)

http://www.lautsprechershop.de/index_hifi_de.htm?hifi/subwoofer.htm

Aus stein bekommste das nicht hin ohne mindestens 1 Nahtstelle. Auf die Idee sind schon ein paar gekommen. Ich meine sogar das es bereits mehrfach versucht wurde, finde jetzt aber gerade nicht die Seite die ich meine.

Gruss


----------



## AeroX (15. Oktober 2013)

Ich hätte jetzt ka, 40x40cm oder 50x50cm oder wie groß so ne box halt sein muss, 6 Platten geschnitten, innen jede Kante mit gerungsschnitt und die dann zu einem Würfel verklebt. 
Da sieht man die Naht zu 99% nicht..


----------



## rumor (15. Oktober 2013)

Und die Klebestellen halten soviel aus?

Ich bin da immer so n bissle skeptisch wenn's "nur" verklebt ist.... 
Was mir da dann spontan noch einfällt ist das die Nummer dann etwas mehr bedämpft werden sollte, und du brauchst ne kräftige entkopplung.

Gruss


----------



## Zappaesk (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neuer AVR ~300-400€ /+ kleine Lautsprecherberatung*

Ich kann dir schon Bausätze empfehlen, aber was ist denn dein Budget? Ein Bausatz ohne Gehäuse geht bei ca. 120€ los - nach oben, wie immer praktisch keine Grenzen. Was geeignet ist, dass hängt von deinen Ansprüchen bzgl. Pegel, Tiefgang und natürlich Qualität ab.

Steingehäuse gehen selbstverständlich. Da gibts diverse Beispiele dafür. Klanglich absolut top, weil eben sehr schwer und wenn man z.B. Schiefer nimmt, dann hat das material auch noch eine hohe innere Dämpfung. Es gibt auch im Fertigbereich einige Hersteller, die sowohl mit Naturstein (z.B. Fischer&Fischer) oder auch Kunststein (z.B. Wilson Audio) arbeiten. Bekanntlich nicht eben die liedrigsten Marken...

Hauptproblem dürfte sicher neben der sauberen Verarbeitung (gerade auch wenn man den Korbrand versenken will) und Verklebung die Befestigung der Chassis sein, weil die Löcher weil sie so dicht am Rand liegen vermutlich schnell ausreißen können. Aber als Steinmetz solltest du dafür ja Lösungen parat haben...



rumor schrieb:


> Und die Klebestellen halten soviel aus?
> 
> Ich bin da immer so n bissle skeptisch wenn's "nur" verklebt ist....
> Was mir da dann spontan noch einfällt ist das die Nummer dann etwas mehr bedämpft werden sollte, und du brauchst ne kräftige entkopplung.


 
Holzgehäuse sind auch nur verklebt. Ich verstehe die Skepsis Klebungen ggü. nicht. Wenn man den passenden Kleber nimmt und fachgerecht verwendet kann man fast alles kleben.

Die Bedämpfung muss ebenfalls nicht geändert werden - warum denn auch? Lediglich bei der Dämmung könnte man ggf. etwas weglassen, weil die Gehäuse selbst ja schon sehr gut dämmen.

So und jetzt geh ich zum Zahnarzt und lasse mir eine Krone einkleben


----------



## AeroX (15. Oktober 2013)

Ja also der Kleber den wir hier benutzen hält sehr gut. Also bevor der Kleber reißt, reißt eher der Stein. 

Also leistungstechnisch würde etwas in Richtung canton sub 10 haben wollen. Er sollte also schon was abgegeben an bässen. 
 preislich hm,  sag ich erstmal 200€. Weil dann ja nochmal stein material dazu kommt. 


Ja das könnte eindeutig ein Problem werden. 
Mit chassis meinst du was genau? 
Den Tellerrand? Der auf dem Holz bzw Stein aufliegt? Ja der ist meist sehr schmal da müsste ich mir was überlegen damit der ja auch die Dauerbelastung (also mehrstündiger Betrieb, lautere Musik bzw Pegel etc.) standhält. 
Es bringt mir ja nix wenn ich da Gewindehülsen eingeklebt und die sich dann nach einem Jahr lösen oder je nachdem wie weit vom Rand weg der Rand abbricht.. 

MfG


----------



## rumor (15. Oktober 2013)

Also ich hab bisher immer ne Schraube mit reingedreht 
Nur GFK hab ich nicht "verspaxt"

Ich Kleb ab und an mal die irrsten Sachen mit nem Epoxidharzkleber. Der wird allerdings derart hart das ich mir nicht sicher bin ob sowas nicht nach kurzer zeit Risse bekommen kann.

Und ne zusätzliche bedämpfung im inneren halt ich für sinnvoll.
Aber das kann der TE ja austesten .

Gruss


----------



## rumor (15. Oktober 2013)

Edit:
Welcher Kleber ist das denn genau?


----------



## Zappaesk (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neuer AVR ~300-400€ /+ kleine Lautsprecherberatung*



AeroX schrieb:


> Also leistungstechnisch würde etwas in Richtung canton sub 10 haben wollen. Er sollte also schon was abgegeben an bässen.
> preislich hm, sag ich erstmal 200€. Weil dann ja nochmal stein material dazu kommt.



Wenn ich daheim bin schau ich mal was es geeignetes in dem Bereich gibt.



AeroX schrieb:


> Mit chassis meinst du was genau?
> Den Tellerrand? Der auf dem Holz bzw Stein aufliegt? Ja der ist meist sehr schmal da müsste ich mir was überlegen damit der ja auch die Dauerbelastung (also mehrstündiger Betrieb, lautere Musik bzw Pegel etc.) standhält.
> Es bringt mir ja nix wenn ich da Gewindehülsen eingeklebt und die sich dann nach einem Jahr lösen oder je nachdem wie weit vom Rand weg der Rand abbricht..



Das Chassis ist der Treiber, sprich der eigentliche Lautsprecher (Teller hat sich als Begriff dafür nicht durchgesetzt ).
In irgendeiner älteren HobbyHifi ist ein Bericht über Steinlautsprecher drin. Da wird das Problem Chassisbefestigung angesprochen. Ich suchs mal raus.



rumor schrieb:


> Also ich hab bisher immer ne Schraube mit reingedreht



Völlig unnötig, normaler Holzleim reicht völlig! 



rumor schrieb:


> Und ne zusätzliche bedämpfung im inneren halt ich für sinnvoll.



Wenn du mir jetzt noch sagst, warum ein Steingehäuse zusätzlich zu nem Holzgehäuse bedämpft werden soll?! Die hat mit dem Gehäusematerial doch nichts zu tun!


----------



## AeroX (15. Oktober 2013)

Ja das wäre Nett wenn du das machen könntest.  

Ja gut dann weiß ich wenigstens jetzt was das chassis ist  


Welcher Kleber das jetzt genau ist muss ich nachher mal gucken, bin grad auf der Baustelle. wir benutzen dafür immer einen Spitznamen deswegen.


----------



## rumor (15. Oktober 2013)

Alles klar, ist privates Interesse.

  Das mit der stärkeren bedämpfung hatte ich mir so gedacht das durch die extrem steifen Gehäuseseiten keinerlei "natürliche" Dämpfung, wie sie zb bei MDF vorhanden ist,  seine Wirkung entfalten kann.   Da mag ich mich zwar irren, trotzdem sollte es mMn auf die Agenda "eventuell Testen" geschrieben werden  

Achso: mir ist klar das Gehäuse nur verleimt werden, das ich da noch ne Schraube reinjage ist eher mir denn der Festigkeit geschuldet.


----------



## Zappaesk (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neuer AVR ~300-400€ /+ kleine Lautsprecherberatung*

Du verwechselst da was!

Dämpfung tut man den Innenraum, der hat mit dem Gehäuse erst mal nix zu tun. Dabei geht es zur Unterdrückung von Resonanzen, Flatterechos und ähnlichem. Dabei leidet auch die Lebendigkeit und man sollte es nicht übertreiben. Da ist weniger oft mehr, auch wenns evtl. zu einem weniger perfekten Frequenzgang führt. Bei nem Sub ist es eigentlich unnötig, da dessen Abmessungen normalerweise so sind, dass gar keine entsprechende Störungen (stehende Wellen z.B.) im Gehäuse entstehen können. Da kann es bei besonders kleinen Exemplaren aber dennoch aus einem ganz anderen Grund Sinn machen. Das Material senkt die Schallgeschwindigkeit im inneren des Gehäuses und Vergrößert so virtuell das Volumen. Das kann bei nem Subwoofer schon Sinn machen und hat Einfluss auf den Frequenzgangverlauf nach unten hin.

Was du meinst ist Dämmung. Dabei geht es darum das Gehäuse am Schwingen zu hindern, indem man z.B. die Masse vergrößert und Spaltplatten an die Innenseiten klebt, Bitumenmatten verwendet oder was auch immer. Das wiederum ist bei Steingehäusen aufgrund deren Masse und Steifigkeit aber in wesentlich kleinerem Ausmaß nötig als bei nem Holzgehäuse - wenn überhaupt! So etwas wie "natürliche" Dämmung/Schwingung bei Holzgehäusen ist ja generell unerwünscht. Ein ideales Gehäuse ist absolut steif, deswegen werden beim Gehäusebau ja auch solche Klimmzüge gemacht. Stein ist da klar im Vorteil, wenngleich schwer zu bearbeiten.


----------



## rumor (15. Oktober 2013)

Na, da ham wa aber wieder was gelernt.  Ich war bisher immer der Ansicht das man zur Dämpfung Wolle oder bestimmte schaumstoffmatten einsetzt um unter anderem unerwünschte Reflexionen im Gehäuse zu vermindern. Das mit der volumenvergrößerung kannte ich schon, kann ich sogar n Klagelied drüber singen   Ich war jetzt der Meinung das ein weicher Werkstoff wie MDF, auch wenn es versteift wird, mehr Resonanzen usw schlucken kann.  Aber die Argumentation Steife Wände+ kleines Volumen = keine Probleme leuchtet mir jetzt auch ein


----------



## AeroX (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neuer AVR ~300-400€ /+ kleine Lautsprecherberatung*

Der Kleber für rumor: Akemi Marmorkitt 1000 - Flüssige, cremige Zweikomponenten-Produkte auf Basis in Styrol gelöster, 
ungesättigter Polyesterharze mit minerali-
schen Füllstoffen.

mfg


----------



## rumor (15. Oktober 2013)

AeroX schrieb:


> Der Kleber für rumor: Akemi Marmorkitt 1000 - Flüssige, cremige Zweikomponenten-Produkte auf Basis in Styrol gelöster,  ungesättigter Polyesterharze mit minerali- schen Füllstoffen.  mfg



Wie ich sehe auch für Marmor  danke dir, das hilft mir weiter .


----------



## Superwip (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neuer AVR ~300-400€ /+ kleine Lautsprecherberatung*

Es stellt sich natürlich auch die Frage, welcher Stein ideal ist; ich denke ohne es genau zu wissen das es erhebliche Unterschiede zwischen verschiedenen Steinsorten in Abhängigkeit von der Härte, Dichte und den Absorptionseigenschaften gibt.

Auch keramische Materialien, Kunststeine und Beton einschließlich Polymerbeton und Schwerbeton könnten eine flexible Option darstellen.


----------



## AeroX (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neuer AVR ~300-400€ /+ kleine Lautsprecherberatung*

Jap eig für viel steinsorten, Marmo, Kalkstein und Granite..
Kann man löcher mit kitten oder kleben. Gibts noch ne farbpalette, da kann man dann sich die Farbe zusammen mischen. Deswegen sieht man die Naht nicht. Wenn man 2 Platten die auf Gerung gesägt sind zusammen klebt. Da man den kit, wenn man sich mühe gibt verdammt gut an den Steinfarbe anpassen kann. 

Wenn ich wirklich  die option mit selbstbau wähle, würde ich einen sehr harten Granit nehmen. Also kein Marmor oder solche faxen 

Ja sicher da gibts schon viel unterschiede aber die meisten Granite sind was Dichte, Ritzhärte abgelangt nicht zu überbieten was im steinsektor jetzt gibt. 

Wie groß sollte denn so ne bassbox sein? 40x40? oder 50x50cm?

mfg


----------



## Zappaesk (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neuer AVR ~300-400€ /+ kleine Lautsprecherberatung*



rumor schrieb:


> Na, da ham wa aber wieder was gelernt.  Ich war bisher immer der Ansicht das man zur Dämpfung Wolle oder bestimmte schaumstoffmatten einsetzt um unter anderem unerwünschte Reflexionen im Gehäuse zu vermindern.


 
Das stimmt ja auch, nur hat das mit Dämmung nix zu tun. Das sind zwei getrennte Dinge.



Superwip schrieb:


> Es stellt sich natürlich auch die Frage, welcher Stein ideal ist; ich denke ohne es genau zu wissen das es erhebliche Unterschiede zwischen verschiedenen Steinsorten in Abhängigkeit von der Härte, Dichte und den Absorptionseigenschaften gibt.
> 
> Auch keramische Materialien, Kunststeine und Beton einschließlich Polymerbeton und Schwerbeton könnten eine flexible Option darstellen.


 
Ja klar gibt es Unterschiede. Schiefer wird z.B. gern genommen, weil es durch seinen Aufbau eine hohe innere Dämpfung hat, ansonsten sollten die meisten anderen Steinarten sicher auch gehen. Ich denke, dass Stein soviel besser ist als Holz, dass es da aber nicht so sehr drauf ankommt. Preis, Beschaffbarkeit und Verarbeitbarkeit sollte da eher im Fokus stehen.



AeroX schrieb:


> Wie groß sollte denn so ne bassbox sein? 40x40? oder 50x50cm?


 
Das hängt vom Bausatz bzw. von den Parametern und der Auslegung ab. Wichtiger als die reinen Abmessungen ist das Innenvolumen. Solange man das vernünftig unterbringt und keine extremen Proportionen wählt ist bei nem normalen Sub die Abmessung egal. Das macht den Selbstbau eines Dubs auch so dankbar, man muss bis aufs Volumen auf nicht viel achten und eben auch nicht viel falsch machen!

So, aber jetzt mal wie versprochen ein paar Links zu Bausätzen. Ich habe mich mal an den 200€ orientiert, da bekommt man schon was richtig gutes für:

- CT 245 - günstig
- Lautsprecherbausatz CT 196 von Klang+Ton - wie gewünscht mit Chassis nach unten...
- Lautsprecherbausatz CT 221 von Klang+Ton - laut, sowas gibts z.B. fertig nicht zu kaufen --> ein Subwoofer mit Transmissionslinie... ist was ganz feines mit einem tiefen, grollenden Sound --> würde ich einer Bassreflexbox vorziehen. Allerdings erfordert der Aufbau auch noch ein paar Bretter mehr, da im inneren die Linie gefaltet ist. Das ist nicht schwer zu machen, kostet aber evtl. in Stein dafür dann etwas mehr... da gibts auch noch kleinere Exemplare von - ist auf der Seite angegeben.
- Kellerkind Sub 80/2000 - was nettes kleines, günstiges, geschlossen --> präzise
- Vario-Sub 50 und Vario-Sub 100 - der kleinere sollte reichen, der ist geschlossen für hohe Präzision und hat zudem ein absolutes High-tech Chassis - edith sieht gerade: da brauchste ja noch ein Modul dazu und das sprengt den Preisrahmen...
- Porto-Sub PR - noch 2 günstigere

Ansonsten gibts hier noch mehr...Strassacker, Komponenten: Lautsprecher, Frequenzweichen, Bauelemente einfach mal einlesen.


----------



## AeroX (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neuer AVR ~300-400€ /+ kleine Lautsprecherberatung*

Brauche ich für den ct221 auch so ein modul? 
oder nur für den vario sub?

Das bild vom ct221 auf der Seite zeigt eine riesigen tower, so ein riesen teil will ich gar nicht  oder ist das nur so ein foto? 


Der kellerkind sub 80/2000 sieht auch nicht verkehrt aus, günstig klein und präzise sowas suche ich eig..auch wenn das chassis nicht verdeck ist. Bei einem selbstbau kann ich den ja an eine rechte bzw. linke seite setzen.

danke.


----------



## Superwip (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neuer AVR ~300-400€ /+ kleine Lautsprecherberatung*

Granit sollte auch eine recht hohe innere Dämpfung haben; Granit wird auch teilweise als Material in Werkzeugmaschinen zur Schwingungsdämpfung und Versteifung genutzt wobei hier auch die hohe Dichte eine Rolle spielt da Schwingungen so durch die Massenträgheit kleingehalten werden. Granit sieht natürlich auch sehr edel aus (auch wenn ein Lautsprecher aus Granit wohl etwas unkonventionell wirkt).


----------



## Zappaesk (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neuer AVR ~300-400€ /+ kleine Lautsprecherberatung*



AeroX schrieb:


> Brauche ich für den ct221 auch so ein modul?
> oder nur für den vario sub?



Ne, so ein Modul brauchst du immer. Es beinhaltet die Aktivweiche und eine Endstufe. Aber beim Variosub ist in dem Preis das Modul noch nicht dabei und muss extra bestellt werden. Damit fällt der hält preislich aus dem Rahmen. Bei den anderen ist ein geeignetes Modul schon im Preis mit drin.



AeroX schrieb:


> Das bild vom ct221 auf der Seite zeigt eine riesigen tower, so ein riesen teil will ich gar nicht  oder ist das nur so ein foto?



der ct221 ist schon ordentlich groß, das Bild trügt da nicht. Ausserdem sind ja nebendran auch die Abmessungen angegeben. Das Ding würde sich aber auch auf die Seite legen lassen und könnte so auch noch als (Teil eines) Sideboard o.ä. dienen. Aber klar, TML für richtig tiefe Bässe müssen groß sein, da die untere Grenzfrequenz über die Länge der (gefalteten) Linie bestimmt wird. Das funktioniert ähnlich einer Orgelpfeife. 




AeroX schrieb:


> Der kellerkind sub 80/2000 sieht auch nicht verkehrt aus, günstig klein und präzise sowas suche ich eig..auch wenn das chassis nicht verdeck ist. Bei einem selbstbau kann ich den ja an eine rechte bzw. linke seite setzen.



Du kannst das Ding ja auch einfach so aufstellen, dass das Chassis nicht in deinem Blickfeld liegt. Im Prinzip sogar zur Wand, allerdings sollte dann der Wandabstand nicht zu knapp sein, sonst bekommste auch Probleme.



Superwip schrieb:


> Granit sollte auch eine recht hohe innere Dämpfung haben; Granit wird auch teilweise als Material in Werkzeugmaschinen zur Schwingungsdämpfung und Versteifung genutzt wobei hier auch die hohe Dichte eine Rolle spielt da Schwingungen so durch die Massenträgheit kleingehalten werden. Granit sieht natürlich auch sehr edel aus (auch wenn ein Lautsprecher aus Granit wohl etwas unkonventionell wirkt).



Granit wird vor allem wegen des Gewichts zur Schwingungstilgung eingesetzt, das ist ja bei nem Lautsprecher auch erst mal nicht falsch - solange man das Teil noch irgendwie bewegen kann. Schiefer ist halt durch den Schichtaufbau praktisch eine Sandwichkonstruktion und das sorgt halt für die Dämpfung. Schwer ist es auch noch, deswegen ist es halt besonders gut geeignet. 

Aber andere Werkstoffe wie Granit oder auch Beton gehen sicher auch. Gerade Beton wird vom einen oder anderen für Boxenkonstruktionen genommen, weil es halt auch noch verhältnismäßig leicht zu verarbeiten ist. Ich habe schon Konstruktionen mit gemauerten und verputzten Basshörnern gesehen - erlaubt ist was gefällt und was halt Platz hat.


----------



## AeroX (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neuer AVR ~300-400€ /+ kleine Lautsprecherberatung*

Okay danke schonmal für die Info deswegen.

Jetzt blick ich aber bei der verkabelung der ganzen geschichte nicht ganz durch.
Der AVR hat hdmi eingang anschlüss sowie ausgang anschlüsse.
Ich dachte ich könnte musik und film via hdmi über den avr an den Tv bringen. Geht das überhaupt?
So dachte ich mir das auch mit dem blue ray player. Den wollte ich dann auch über den avr an den tv bringen. 

Kabel für die LS brauche ich lautsprecherkabel 2,5mm² querschnitt und sauerstofffreies kupfer. 
Dadran stecke ich dann die banenstecker?? Gibts da qualitätsunterschiede?

Habe die als beispiel mal rausgesucht: 12 x HIGH END Nakamichi Bananenstecker Bananas 24K vergoldet für Kabel bis 6mm² | eBay

Gehen die? oder sind die minderwertig? vorschläge?
ich wäre sehr verbunden danke!

mfg

edit: jetzt müsste ich ja die LS kabel abisolieren vernünftig. Welche zange nimmt man da am besten?
1. http://www.ebay.de/itm/Knipex-Abiso...by_Tür_Treppenschutz&var=&hash=item5af22bb953

2. http://www.ebay.de/itm/KNIPEX-1262-...nd_Baby_Tür_Treppenschutz&hash=item20cdf5c1a6

ist die zweite besser?


----------



## rumor (22. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab die 2. mal aus ner Werkstatt gepfeffert weilse nix taugt  also nimm die erste 

Bananas sind was feines. Wirklich notwendig aber nicht.

Die HDMI Verkabelung ist ganz simpel : alle Zuspieler wie. BluRay Player, cd-spieler , reciever und PC usw werden an die Eingänge gehängt. Der Ausgang wird mit dem TV verbunden.
Wenn du den Ton vom TV über den AVR ausgeben willst gibt es 2 Varianten: entweder den TV per Toslink mit dem AVR verbinden. Oder dein TV hat bereits einen Audio-Return-Channel, kurz ARC. Dann kann er die Signale über das Kabel zurückführen. Muss nur eingestellt werden.


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neuer AVR ~300-400€ /+ kleine Lautsprecherberatung*

Eine Abisolierzange brauchste nicht um mal ein Kabel abzuisolieren. Da tuts ein Messer und ein wenig Fingerspitzengefühl. Ne spezielle Zange macht nur Sinn, wenn du das öfters machst. Ich habe auch jahrelang mit nem Messer gearbeitet bevor ich mir eine Zange gegönnt habe.

Auf Stecker würde ich aber - anders wie rumor - nicht verzichten wollen. Ob das jetzt Bananas sind oder Speakon (meine Favoriten, im Heimbereich aber praktisch unbekannt) oder auch Kabelschuhe ist dabei nicht ganz so entscheidend. Wichtiger ist es, dass man einen definierten und langzeitstabilen Kontakt an der Stelle erzeugt. Blanke Kabelenden erfüllen diese Forderung definitiv nicht. Bei denen geht der Kontakt früher oder später verloren, zum Einen durch die Oxidation (das ist nur ein klangliches Thema) und zum Anderen dadurch, dass die Schraube/Klemmung mit der man die Litzen klemmt an Vorspannung verliert und damit aufgeht (verzinnen hilft da übrigens nicht!) - mehr als ein Verstärker hat bei dem dann möglicherweise entstehenden Kurzen schon das Zeitliche gesegnet...


----------



## AeroX (22. Oktober 2013)

Alles klar, dann werd ich die erste mal vorziehen. Danke.   

Ja dann werd ich mir die bananenstecker mal zu legen, gibt also keine großen Qualitätsunterschiede richtig?   

Hab bei den ls und dem avr ja nur diesen Anschluss gesehen wo man den bananenstecker einsteckt. Wie soll man denn da die normalen Kabel fest machen ohne das die bei jeder Berührung rausrutschen?!   

Grüße  

Edit: wenn ich den pc via HDMI an den avr schließe kann ich da auch ganz normal Musik drüber hören? Denn damit werde ich meist auch Musik hören. Filme eher seltener.  Oder sollte ich da auch die Musik über toslink rüber bringen?


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neuer AVR ~300-400€ /+ kleine Lautsprecherberatung*



AeroX schrieb:


> Ja dann werd ich mir die bananenstecker mal zu legen, gibt also keine großen Qualitätsunterschiede richtig?



Klar gibts Qualitätsunterschiede, aber das ist für dich net von Belang.


----------



## AeroX (22. Oktober 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Klar gibts Qualitätsunterschiede, aber das ist für dich net von Belang.



Okay alles klar dann ist ja gut. Hast du Villt noch ne Antwort auf mein edit?   Grüße


----------



## AeroX (24. Oktober 2013)

Edit: wenn ich den pc via HDMI an den avr schließe kann ich da auch ganz normal Musik drüber hören? Denn damit werde ich meist auch Musik hören. Filme eher seltener.  Oder sollte ich da auch die Musik über toslink rüber bringen?[/QUOTE]

Hat jemand dadrauf ne Antwort?


----------

